# Kaufberatung / Konfiguration WaKü - Erste Custom Loop



## Rato (15. Juli 2019)

*Kaufberatung / Konfiguration WaKü - Erste Custom Loop*

Sorry, kann gelöscht werden, falsches Unterforum


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung / Konfiguration WaKü - Erste Custom Loop*

Vorweg:
Du hast eins der schlechtesten Gehäuse für WaKü, die es so gibt. Man kann sich aber mit Säge und Fräse behelfen, wodurch es eine ganz gute WaKü-Behausung wird. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.



Rato schrieb:


> Standard bis Fortgeschrittenes OC und dabei Silent Kühlung



Nicht mit internen Radiatoren möglich (für 30°C Wasser). Aus dem Grund werden meine beiden 420er um einen MoRa420 ergänzt.



> Im Handbuch zum Gehäuse steht Radiator Support vorne  und oben jeweils 420mm, ich befürchte aber dass das mit den Schläuchen  dann nicht mehr passt wenn ich an beide Stellen einen 420er setze.



Es passt gerade so, aber es passt.


----------

